# Good replacement for sennheiser CX 300's?



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2012)

my 3 (or 4 year old) CX-300's died today - Or at least the cable in the left ear peice has finally broke and I cant really just squeeze or bend the cables together and use a little sticky tape to prolong their suffering.

but then again after 3 or 4 years of double kick drums, heavy metal drop tuning riffage and mindblowing jizz worthy guitar solos its fair to say that they deserve to be retired.

Are there any worthy headphones for around the same price that offer roughly the same sound or slightly better??

I dont want to go too overboard with the budget so lets say I have around $50 or less.


what would be a worthy replacement?


----------



## Phusius (Oct 1, 2012)

JVC HA-RX900 3.5mm/ 6.3mm Connector Circumaural Fu...

This is what I own, worth every penny.  $56 free ship


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2012)

Ha, thanks for that one! 

Sadly im after some in-ear headphones. not a full on set of cans like that one. I should have made that clear in my initial post.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 1, 2012)

Sennheiser CX200 3.5mm Connector Canal Stereo Head...

on sale for $20 if your tight on money right now


only $10 more just to replace your 300's  with your current budget of 50.

Sennheiser CX 300-II 3.5mm Connector Ear-Canal Iso...


personally I'd go with the 200's for $20


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 1, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ha, thanks for that one!
> 
> Sadly im after some in-ear headphones. not a full on set of cans like that one. I should have made that clear in my initial post.



Spider Realvoice.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Sennheiser CX200 3.5mm Connector Canal Stereo Head...
> 
> on sale for $20 if your tight on money right now
> 
> ...



Wouldnt the CX200's be a downgrade to my 300's? I did originally consider the CX300 II's but they have had mixed reviews on amazon(.co.uk) to the point where I just cant trust them



BumbleBee said:


> Spider Realvoice.



Not really available in the UK and around $130 where found.

BLEH.....

For now i think I will give RHA M-350's a go. Reviews have been quite positive, the only major thing i cant really stand though is the standard 'Y' cable setup. I prefer it when one cable goes behind the neck


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 1, 2012)

sorry.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 1, 2012)

I had one of these: www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-SHE8000WT-...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1349109881&sr=1-13
www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-MDR-E-818-LP-...2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1349110011&sr=1-2

Although they're more "bang-for-buck" rather than direct replacements for your CX300...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2012)

Ah.. those sony's - Used to have a pair of them way way way back while I was in highschool!!

well thanks for everyones input, Ive reserved the M-350's. Gonna pick them up in a bit.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 1, 2012)

I have these. They are ok, sound is good, the fit not so much though


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 1, 2012)

I bought a Set of Altec Lansing Backbeat pros.... They are rebrands of ultimate ears Superfi4... They are super cheap online


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 2, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ah.. those sony's - Used to have a pair of them way way way back while I was in highschool!!



LOL mine came with a Walkman mp3 player (2GB).


----------

